
Teenager invents system to stop bacteria traveling around planes - kafkaesq
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/teenager-invents-system-to-stop-germs-travelling-around-planes-a6807041.html
======
DrScump
"His device is a tiny fan which recirculates air out of the cabin rather than
pumping stale air around continually."

How does just a fan control the recirc/fresh air controls for the aircraft as
a whole?

How is this different from airlines simply choosing a greater fresh-air
percentage, at the expense of some fuel?

